# walk of shame



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2008)

Το ερώτημά μου συνοδεύεται από έκπληξη που οι Αμερικανοί περιγράφουν με τέτοια λεπτομέρεια ένα φαινόμενο που δεν έχω αντιληφθεί να καταλαμβάνει τέτοια θέση στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο - ενημερώστε με, αν κάνω λάθος. Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση.

Στο κείμενό μου, μια γυναίκα σηκώνεται να φύγει αθόρυβα μετά το σεξ μ' έναν άντρα, τον οποίο προσπαθούσε να κρατήσει σε απόσταση λόγω της επαγγελματικής σχέσης τους. Αυτός ξυπνάει και ακολουθεί ο διάλογος:
-Was I that bad?
-No, you were far from bad.
-So why you are sneaking out?
-I'm not sneaking. Just...
-What? Why are you looking at me like that?
-Just seeing you do *the walk of shame*.

Έχουμε καμιά τέτοια έκφραση;


----------



## curry (Mar 19, 2008)

Συγνώμη, επειδή είμαι και λίγο ούφο, στον άντρα απευθύνεται το walk of shame;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2008)

Όχι, η γυναίκα σηκώνεται να φύγει κρυφά, κι αυτός της λέει "I see you do the walk of shame".


----------



## curry (Mar 19, 2008)

ΟΚ, μπερδεύτηκα με τις παυλίτσες.
Σκέφτηκα, μήπως να έλεγες "σε βλέπω να κάνεις την έξοδο της ντροπής"; Είναι το πρώτο που μου ήρθε, από την άποψη ότι η λέξη έξοδος συχνά έχει μια πιο "χτυπητή" έννοια (του στυλ "η έξοδος των εκδρομέων του τριημέρου"). Το "walk of shame" προφανώς παίζει με το "walk of fame", το οποίο δεν ξέρω πώς είναι στα ελληνικά, αλλά έχει την έννοια "Πάνθεον" - αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με - πράγμα που δυσκολεύει το λογοπαίγνιο στα ελληνικά.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λιγουλάκι... ;)


----------



## curry (Mar 19, 2008)

...ή παρακολουθώ την έξοδο της ντροπής


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, the memories... *insert huge "lol"*

Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει αντίστοιχη έκφραση και θεωρώ ότι είναι κρίμα ν' αφήσουμε την ευκαιρία να πάει χαμένη και να μην τη μεταφέρουμε αυτούσια στα ελληνικά...
Εγώ θα το τολμούσα: "Παίρνει το δρόμο της ντροπής" ή κάτι παρεμφερές. Coin it, Άλεξ!

(Μου θύμισε το έθιμο στη φοιτητική λέσχη του ΑΠΘ όπου, κάθε φορά που ρίχνει κάποιος το δίσκο του, ακολουθεί χειροκρότημα -και πολλές φορές σφυρίγματα- από όλη την αίθουσα... Καμιά φορά, οι τολμηροί "παθόντες" υποκλίνονται κιόλας.)


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 19, 2008)

"Σε παρακολουθώ που αποχωρείς ντροπιασμένη;"


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Ως συνήθως, άλλο το πώς θα βολέψουμε την περίπτωση της Αλεξάνδρας (π.χ. «Σε βλέπω να φεύγεις σα βρεγμένη γάτα») και άλλο η πασπαρτού ορολογία που μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε (ωραία πρόκληση!). Προς το παρόν, η τεκμηρίωση.






Lyrics:
Hello, daylight, my old friend,
Oh god, I've done it yet again
And by the early morning light I see,
A random stranger sleeping next to me
Last night he seemed cute but now he doesn’t seem so cool
...He slept in drool
It's time to take... The Walk of Shame

And from his creepy bed I creep,
I pray to god he stays asleep
And as I throw on my dress and heels,
I hope I don’t run into him at meals
I almost trip over his roommate sleeping in the hall
against the wall
How I dread... The Walk of Shame

Hung over and out of place,
I do my best to hide my face
My dorm has never seemed so far away
I haven’t brushed my teeth since yesterday
What I left in his room might make this my last hurrah
...My wonderbra. DOH! The Walk of Shame

The morning garbage crew is there,
I can’t avoid their knowing stare
And I see figures moving in the fog,
The rugby team out for their morning jog
Then a gust of wind comes and blows my skirt above my ears
...The whole team cheers
They know my past... Walks of Shame

But now I’m home so I don’t care,
I wash the vomit from my hair
As I approach my bed I start to cry,
My roommate is in it with some sleazy guy
And I wonder how thick my roommate’s beer goggles must have been
...To sleep with him
His turn to take... The Walk of Shame


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 19, 2008)

Εμένα πάλι μου 'ρχεται το "σε βλέπω να την κάνεις με ελαφρά" ή "σε βλέπω να το στρίβεις σιγά σιγά".

Νομίζω ότι σήμερα το brainstorming μου είναι της πολύ αργκό...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2008)

"*Ονειδοπορία*" η πράξη, και ο τελών αυτήν "*ονειδοπόρος*" (ο οποίος απαλλάσσεται και της νηστείας, κατά το σχήμα "ασθενείς, ονειδοπόροι κι αεροπόροι").


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2008)

Zaz, αυτό πρέπει να μπει στις λεξιπλασίες


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2008)

Στο επεισόδιο της σειράς Veronica Mars που έδειξε χθες 19/7 το Star, ο υπότιτλος το είχε «περίπατος της ντροπής». Δεν με έπεισε αυτή η απόδοση ότι ο εν λόγω (μεταφραστικός) περίπατος δεν έγινε κούτσα-κούτσα (ήγουν "απόδοση που χωλαίνει", για τους μη λεξιπαιχνιδιάρηδες ).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2008)

Εγώ ψηφίζω "εξοδο της ντροπής" και "σαν βρεγμένη γάτα".


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2008)

Αν σκάψω στην παράδοση και ξεσκάψω την *πομπή* και τη *διαπόμπευση*; Αν πούμε «η πομπή της ντροπής»; (Στην Κρήτη θα λέγαμε το _ξεγιβέντισμα_. Αλλά και παλιά τη λέγανε _γεβέντισμα_ τη διαπόμπευση.)


Προσθήκη:
Να ξεσηκώσω και το παράδειγμα του ΛΚΝ:
_Όλη η γειτονιά ξέρει τις πομπές της._
Οπότε η φράση μπορεί να πάρει μια νέα σημασία.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 3, 2008)

Νεκρανασταίνω το νήμα επειδή πέτυχα την έκφραση με το εξής συγκείμενο:

ένας τύπος περιφέρεται στους δρόμους στις πέντε τα χαράματα. Τότε βλέπει μια τύπισσα γύρω στα είκοσι, όπως λέει, "clearly doing the walk of shame home from some guy's apartment".

Άρα δεν πρόκειται (μόνο; ) για την αποχώρηση από την κλίνη των οργίων, αλλά γενικά για την επιστροφή στη βάση μετά από μια νύχτα ηδονής.

Καμιά ιδέα, τώρα που έχουμε και έξτρα πληροφόρηση;

Πολλές ερμηνείες στο urban dic.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2008)

Δεν νομίζω ότι η απόδοση πρέπει να περιέχει οπωσδήποτε τον όρο shame. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι "γυρίζει από ολονύκτιο πήδημα".


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι "γυρίζει από ολονύκτιο πήδημα".



Με κάνεις και κοκκινίζω! Shame on you.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 3, 2008)

Ξέρεις τι λένε: δεν υπάρχουν πονηρές λέξεις, μόνο πονηρές σκέψεις. Ή πονηροί άνθρωποι. Ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2008)

Ή αυτό που έλεγε ο Τοτός: όχι κυρία, αλλά μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεστε ;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 3, 2008)

Φεύγω με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι (για τον άντρα)
" " " (μετά το σκισμένο, για τη γυναίκα)


----------

